# Best peptides



## Daz rig (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi looking to find best uk website to buy peptides online , many thanks Daz


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Daz rig said:


> Hi looking to find best uk website to buy peptides online , many thanks Daz


 You're going to get lots of different answers. I like peptidesuk.com as I'm happy with results. Ive never had a package lost (important for me as im not Uk based) etc etc. Others willbhave their preference. Much like gear


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

What Dave said, i personally use the above and uk-peptides a general background check on social media will show customers and their progress with their supplier, ideally you should be looking for a source that will offer next day delivery, fast feedback and can point you in the right direction to help you with your research.

is it your first time using peptides?


----------



## Drew27 (Jun 22, 2015)

Dave_shorts said:


> You're going to get lots of different answers. I like peptidesuk.com as I'm happy with results. Ive never had a package lost (important for me as im not Uk based) etc etc. Others willbhave their preference. Much like gear


 What Dave says


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as Dave has said you will get loads of different answers, i wasn't impressed with peptidesUK when i used them but that was a few years ago, i use Pure Peptides and found them consistently good


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Ivan85 said:


> What Dave said, i personally use the above and uk-peptides a general background check on social media will show customers and their progress with their supplier, ideally you should be looking for a source that will offer next day delivery, fast feedback and can point you in the right direction to help you with your research.
> 
> is it your first time using peptides?


 Personally I would stay away from any company that advertises the human use of products like Ukpeptides as they are damaging to the industry as a whole. It's obviously a way to win more customers but giving a complete guide on how to inject peptides follows by "for research use only" isn't fooling anybody.

You only have to see what happened to the us market after foolish companies adopted the same methods: http://www.fda.gov/IC­ECI/CriminalInvestiga­tions/ucm451029.htm

I think whoever runs Ukpeptides needs to think seriously about how they operate their company


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 19, 2017)

Pscarb said:


> as Dave has said you will get loads of different answers, i wasn't impressed with peptidesUK when i used them but that was a few years ago, i use Pure Peptides and found them consistently good


 Would you recommend the .com or .net site? Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Oldtimer said:


> Would you recommend the .com or .net site? Thanks


 .com


----------

